# black panther



## matthew307b

I have lost two pitbulls in my back yard caught it on the second but it was dark and I missed its all black and is ripping them apart and then leaving them anybody got any tips?


----------



## Nicodemus

matthew307b said:


> I have lost two pitbulls in my back yard caught it on the second but it was dark and I missed its all black and is ripping them apart and then leaving them anybody got any tips?





Sure. Catch it, and bring it to me. Do a search, and you will find my challenge. It still stands.


----------



## dawg2

Any pics of the dogs injuries?


----------



## matthew307b

Not yet just huge cuts on both one is still alive barly


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

Bear maybe?


----------



## matthew307b

It happen on a farm down the street and he Sid it look like a big cat so I don't know


----------



## dawg2

matthew307b said:


> It happen on a farm down the street and he Sid it look like a big cat so I don't know


Take a pic of the injuries.


----------



## matthew307b

Well I would but he dies today so we put him away


----------



## dawg2

matthew307b said:


> Well I would but he dies today so we put him away



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## paratrooper202

matthew307b said:


> I have lost two pitbulls in my back yard caught it on the second but it was dark and I missed its all black and is ripping them apart and then leaving them anybody got any tips?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> BLACK PANTHER, I don't think so.......................... Allot of people like to think so and stir the pot.....  Until I see one killed there not here.... This forum is full of threads on this subject......  Where are the pictures of the claw marks? On the other hand there is big foot in this forum too.. People think he lives too...  Sorry about your dogs, like one guy said may have been a bear, but no BLACK PANTHER


----------



## matthew307b

Well you know that's a good guess but I saw it and know its not a bear good one though


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

Please take some pics of its prints and post them.


----------



## matthew307b

I will try this weekend I'm putting my deer camera where it happen hope to get it on there


----------



## Throwback

Throwback


----------



## remington243

I don't doubt for one min. you saw a panther.  Panther, cougar..same thing just a different color.  My son and I were hunting last year and saw tracks.  Two days later 1/2 mile down the road a fella shot a cougar.  Everybody said it was the only one and said it must have been one that was in captivity that got loose but I've heard one at night since then.  Sorry about your dogs.  Might wanna bring them in at night.


----------



## matthew307b

We are not getting more till we get rid of this


----------



## Migraman

My wife saw a cougar near Greenville 8 years ago - I don't doubt her at all.  Her's was yellow.   Something got your dogs.   Sorry to hear that.


----------



## EGlock86

Only 1 in 6 panthers are born black all over the country ..chances are it wasn't a black panther


----------



## matthew307b

Okay well then what do u think it was it was some kind of black cat so let me know


----------



## jason bales

I see you have been on here since 2007 and I assume you know how this discussion goes if you had physical proof why didnt you document it?


----------



## matthew307b

Um well see I was trying to save my dog so sorry I didn't stop and take pictures


----------



## Throwback

EGlock86 said:


> Only 1 in 6 panthers are born black all over the country ..chances are it wasn't a black panther



there is no such thing as a black mountain lion (melanistic phase) here or out west or anywhere else they live. 

that certainly doesn't stop people from seeing them regularly, though. 



> If Florida panthers aren't black, then what IS a black panther?
> There is no species of "black panther." The large black cats seen in zoos or used by media outlets are usually either the black (or melanistic) phase of jaguars or leopards. Some species of wild felines, especially those that are spotted as adults (including bobcats) have melanistic or black color phases. This color phase is unusual. However, there has never been a black or melanistic panther, cougar, or mountain lion documented in the wild or in captivity



http://www.fws.gov/floridapanther/panther_faq.html




T


----------



## jason bales

matthew307b said:


> Um well see I was trying to save my dog so sorry I didn't stop and take pictures



Im not talking about while it was going on there are no pics of the injurys or anything.


----------



## EGlock86

Huh...I didn't know that...I stand corrected


----------



## River Rambler

Interesting that a lion would hunt dogs, as when you are hunting lions they are running from and are afraid of the dogs....especially dogs as ferocious as pits.

Can't imagine this actually happening. Until you post pics of the injuries, which would be easy to do, most will not consider it as fact.


----------



## Throwback

EGlock86 said:


> Huh...I didn't know that...I stand corrected



frankly, I didn't know it either till I researched it a while back. Some really good info on that site, also, BTW. 

T


----------



## The Original Rooster

Throwback said:


> frankly, I didn't know it either till I researched it a while back. Some really good info on that site, also, BTW.
> 
> T



By chance did they have any recipes for black panther? I heard that they were delicious, but only if you cooked them right. They've got lot's of dark meat that falls right off the bone.


----------



## bfriendly

paratrooper202 said:


> matthew307b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lost two pitbulls in my back yard caught it on the second but it was dark and I missed its all black and is ripping them apart and then leaving them anybody got any tips?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> BLACK PANTHER, I don't think so.......................... Allot of people like to think so and stir the pot.....  Until I see one killed there not here.... This forum is full of threads on this subject......  Where are the pictures of the claw marks? On the other hand there is big foot in this forum too.. People think he lives too...  Sorry about your dogs, like one guy said may have been a bear, but no BLACK PANTHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, they way I see it, you have Even less proof that these things Do Not exist, than there is that they do
Click to expand...


----------



## Throwback

bfriendly said:


> paratrooper202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, they way I see it, you have Even less proof that these things Do Not exist, than there is that they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see my post above.
> 
> T
Click to expand...


----------



## Gabby

"There is no species of "black panther." The large black cats seen in zoos or used by media outlets are usually either the black (or melanistic) phase of jaguars or leopards. Some species of wild felines, especially those that are spotted as adults (including bobcats) have melanistic or black color phases. This color phase is unusual. However, there has never been a black or melanistic panther, cougar, or mountain lion documented in the wild or in captivity."

I knew it --- I just knew it --- them jaguars followed them Mexicans up here to Georgia.  They blazed the trail and them melanistic cats followed 'em right up here !!!
Dang It !!!  Well - put up your women _and_ your dogs !!!
Gabby


----------



## captainhook

Gabby said:


> "There is no species of "black panther." The large black cats seen in zoos or used by media outlets are usually either the black (or melanistic) phase of jaguars or leopards. Some species of wild felines, especially those that are spotted as adults (including bobcats) have melanistic or black color phases. This color phase is unusual. However, there has never been a black or melanistic panther, cougar, or mountain lion documented in the wild or in captivity."
> 
> I knew it --- I just knew it --- them jaguars followed them Mexicans up here to Georgia.  They blazed the trail and them melanistic cats followed 'em right up here !!!
> Dang It !!!  Well - put up your women _and_ your dogs !!!
> Gabby



Chupacabras as well, sounds like one of them to me. Maybe riding the back of a black panther


----------



## tournament fisher

*trip*



Throwback said:


> Throwback



you trip me out T


----------



## reylamb

Gabby said:


> "There is no species of "black panther." The large black cats seen in zoos or used by media outlets are usually either the black (or melanistic) phase of jaguars or leopards. Some species of wild felines, especially those that are spotted as adults (including bobcats) have melanistic or black color phases. This color phase is unusual. However, there has never been a black or melanistic panther, cougar, or mountain lion documented in the wild or in captivity."
> 
> I knew it --- I just knew it --- them jaguars followed them Mexicans up here to Georgia.  They blazed the trail and them melanistic cats followed 'em right up here !!!
> Dang It !!!  Well - put up your women _and_ your dogs !!!
> Gabby



Jaguars are actually showing up again in Arizona.


----------



## jason bales

reylamb said:


> Jaguars are actually showing up again in Arizona.



yep thats awesome


----------



## bfriendly

Throwback said:


> bfriendly said:
> 
> 
> 
> see my post above.
> 
> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry T.......I agree on the black panther thing. They are NOT black, they look like the ones in the old westerns..........they are here, but not black ones.
> 
> Now so far as the big fella goes.........hes here, bet on it!  Thats what I was referring to.........
> 
> I just saw this commercial, Did you know, that a Bird in the hand is worth at least 2 in the bush?
Click to expand...


----------



## Scoot!

Seen several panthers/"cougars" here in North Florida in my few short years..none were black, although at a glimpse they can appear that way much like an older buck deer seems to have a darker appearance.....I'm going with the wampus cat. J.K. Sorry about your dogs.


----------



## gsp754

i know for a fact there are black panthers in atlanta!!! i have seen them rallying


----------



## Whiteeagle

All them big cats look black when you shine yore carryseen lantern on em!


----------



## Crispy

I've seen both color phases of panther here in Florida. One of the two black ones that I saw was crossing a two lane, divided highway. Believe it or not, the thing went from the woods on one side of the highway to the woods on the other side in two bounds and it was super quick. I know that it's hard to believe but I know what I saw.

By the way.....great forum!


----------



## olcowman

What about a unicorn? Ain't nobody mentioined unicorn (they fit right in with black panthers, bigfeets, and them chucaber things) And anyone with any sense knows the only thing them unicorns hate worse than a skunk ape is a pit bull.....


----------



## Crispy

olcowman said:


> What about a unicorn? Ain't nobody mentioined unicorn (they fit right in with black panthers, bigfeets, and them chucaber things) And anyone with any sense knows the only thing them unicorns hate worse than a skunk ape is a pit bull.....



Could be the Panther I saw was being chased by a Bigfeets? I don't think any Chucaber, in it's right mind, would mess with it. Did really happen though. My now ex-wife saw it too. I don't believe in Uni-corns.


----------



## jones.hunter

NO such think as a black panter.


----------



## Kilowatt 101

it could have been a hog,they can cut a dog up real bad!


----------



## Throwback

jones.hunter said:


> NO such think as a black panter.



HERETIC! 

T


----------



## oaktree4444

im not tellin you its not a panther but the black fella that lives down the dirt rd from me kept losin dogs a few years ago an turn out there was a 6 ft gator in the creek right near his house. thats what we think happen. this was in jasper co. not a common spot for gators


----------



## BassHunter25

Once got a trail pic of a black cat, it was the size of a bob cat.  I didn't think anything of it.  Just thought it was a wild stray cat.  But maybe not.  I know what your gonna say, where is the pic?.. Would you believe it was on my old lap top that crashed.. Seriously.  

I think there are alot of things in the GA woods.  I do know one guy who says he saw a normal colored panther in GA.  He had no reason to lie to me, and he is honest.  He saw it on a country road at night somewhere between Screven and Effingham county.  I guess I believe him.


----------



## NCHillbilly

BassHunter25 said:


> Once got a trail pic of a black cat, it was the size of a bob cat.  I didn't think anything of it.  Just thought it was a wild stray cat.  But maybe not.  I know what your gonna say, where is the pic?.. Would you believe it was on my old lap top that crashed.. Seriously.
> 
> I think there are alot of things in the GA woods.  I do know one guy who says he saw a normal colored panther in GA.  He had no reason to lie to me, and he is honest.  He saw it on a country road at night somewhere between Screven and Effingham county.  I guess I believe him.



There have been several confirmed black bobcats, the farther south you get the more common they are.


----------



## countryboyjake2

ok then if it aint a black panther then wat could of killed 2 pitbulls?


----------



## Crispy

Nicodemus said:


> Sure. Catch it, and bring it to me. Do a search, and you will find my challenge. It still stands.



A black panther can't be caught!  


Don't you know that if they (black panther) were catchable, someone would have caught one by now?


----------



## Nicodemus

Crispy said:


> A black panther can't be caught!
> 
> 
> Don't you know that if they (black panther) were catchable, someone would have caught one by now?





I don`t think you`ve read my challenge.


----------



## Crispy

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t think you`ve read my challenge.



Hmm....I had assumed that I had. But, we all know what happens when we assume....


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

gsp754 said:


> i know for a fact there are black panthers in atlanta!!! i have seen them rallying


----------



## gotitwithmybow

Here's the bottom line:  We got some hardcore hunters here in GA that have thousands of game cameras out in some wild and nasty habitat that would be perfect for big cats.  Alot of folks also carry fancy camera phones and videocameras to the woods with them.  If big cats are roaming the woods, there should be or will be lots of photos to document them.  We all want to believe that we live in wild places......I will keep looking......


----------



## bigreddwon

We filmed one with a thermal, its posted in the thread by nicodemus. Haven't heard a thing about since we posted it. It was clearly a young one. I'd say under 100lbs. It walked through a peanut field and right by a coyote who bowed up and bolted, the cat just gave him a glance and moved on. Not the best video because it happend so fast, he held his cell phone up to the hand held thermal and got the video.. We will get better footage next time. Ive seen two so far through the thermal.


----------



## country_guy9734

thread seems a lil fishy to me.


----------



## captainhook

countryboyjake2 said:


> ok then if it aint a black panther then wat could of killed 2 pitbulls?



Michael Vick


----------



## woodsnwater24/7

nextdoor neighbors maybe??


----------



## breampole

*panther*

My  wife and I both saw a Mountain Lion type cat bound across the road one night when driving through Fort Stewart 20 or more years ago.  It looked like the mountain lion you see in pictures and movies. I read where in recent years they have imported some of these in Fla to help with the breeding of the Fl. Panther--apparently because of loss of habitat there was too much in breeding.  The range a pair of these animals needs is awesome and I don't doubt that some have migrated into Georgia.  What we saw predated the importation though. With what we both saw there was no mistaking the long tail and way it bounded across the road and the size--it was a  mountain lion type cat.  Now whether it lived on the fort or was an escaped animal I couldn't tell you.


----------



## phnman

*dog killer*



captainhook said:


> Michael Vick




You beat me to it.  I cannot believe it made it to the second page though.


----------



## Branko

I live in Newnan, if no one beleives you i beleive you my friend, i kow for a fact that there are more than just the typical critters running round these parts, ive seen the strangest things and heard the illest sthrills, i know its some big ole cats, big ole hogs, big ole bears, and a couple animals that are considered nyths around these parts


----------



## Branko

I know for a fact we have cougars, hogs, and bears aroung the meriwether, heard, and coweta areas, ive seen all three, but if u doubt this man on seeing a large cat you could be considered crazy for doing so, yet i dnt beleive the fact that it was black, but one other thing, there are more than just, cougars, hogs, and bears around these parts, ive seen a creature one night black as all get out standing an easy 6fett tall with red illuminating eyes, i pulled over on the shoulder of the road and turn the headlights in the direction of the creature and he just slowly faded back into the pines, thats no lie


----------



## Throwback

Branko said:


> I know for a fact we have cougars, hogs, and bears aroung the meriwether, heard, and coweta areas, ive seen all three, but if u doubt this man on seeing a large cat you could be considered crazy for doing so, yet i dnt beleive the fact that it was black, but one other thing, there are more than just, cougars, hogs, and bears around these parts, ive seen a creature one night black as all get out standing an easy 6fett tall with red illuminating eyes, i pulled over on the shoulder of the road and turn the headlights in the direction of the creature and he just slowly faded back into the pines, thats no lie




so you also saw the bigfoot in coweta county?


T


----------



## NCHillbilly

That was the lizard man. He's supposed to stay in SC, though.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

On the sub base two friends and I saw a large dark cat croos one of the roads heading into some of the woods.  It wasn't exactly black but looked like it could have been a jaguar in a dark phase in it's coat.

That's the closest I've seen to a black panther in these parts.  I grew up in California and only saw one mountain lion in my whole time there.  This cat looked pretty similar, just a darker coat.  definitely bigger than a bobcat and a long tail.


----------



## gaspur1

A full mature male  jaguar would make lunch meat out of pit bulls. I saw a YouTube picture of one killing a 6 foot alligator or something similar, one bite through the head.


----------



## Crispy

gaspur1 said:


> A full mature male  jaguar would make lunch meat out of pit bulls. I saw a YouTube picture of one killing a 6 foot alligator or something similar, one bite through the head.



It had better watch out for this dog......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

A bobcat killed a pitbull in Edgefield SC a few years back.


----------



## dawg2

Branko said:


> I know for a fact we have cougars, hogs, and bears aroung the meriwether, heard, and coweta areas, ive seen all three, but if u doubt this man on seeing a large cat you could be considered crazy for doing so, yet i dnt beleive the fact that it was black, but one other thing, there are more than just, cougars, hogs, and bears around these parts, ive seen a creature one night black as all get out standing an easy 6fett tall with red illuminating eyes, i pulled over on the shoulder of the road and turn the headlights in the direction of the creature and he just slowly faded back into the pines, thats no lie



ok...


holy cow...


----------



## Tider79

Why are black panthers and all the dogs and other critters they kill so camera shy?


----------



## Major Ridge

Tider79 said:


> Why are black panthers and all the dogs and other critters they kill so camera shy?



Because, quite simply, someone is trolling.

Does anyone else find that the absence of punctuation makes a post difficult to read, and rather annoying (kinda like fingernails on a chalkboard)?  Nooooo - not talking about the post I quoted above.

Why do some people insist on "texting" internet forum posts?  grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nascar Nutt

All I know is Si saw one!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Major Ridge no longer has to worry about grammar. 

Black Panthers no.  Cougars yes.


----------



## saltysenior

Migmack said:


> A bobcat killed a pitbull in Edgefield SC a few years back.



my son attended a cage match in the D.C. area between a pit bull and a bobcat......the cat was put down afterwards because of broken bones ,but the dog bled to death in the ring....events like this where held secretly but often in the area attracting heavy betting.....the next event was supposedly to involve a wolverine..


----------



## dpoole

When you catch io bring it to Nick  at the Lee county court house and i will help him eat it.


----------



## mpwarrak

Who pulled up this thread again!


----------



## Ancient Obsession

It was El Diablo. He can manifest himself in any form. Even things that don't exist.


----------



## mguthrie

Ain't goin to say it was a black panther but we have seen numerous black cats on our club. We have 3000 acres on the Oconee river that is 20 miles from any city. Lots of wilderness. These aren't kitty kats I promise you


----------



## Nicodemus

mguthrie said:


> Ain't goin to say it was a black panther but we have seen numerous black cats on our club. We have 3000 acres on the Oconee river that is 20 miles from any city. Lots of wilderness. These aren't kitty kats I promise you





What county?


----------



## ambush80

bigreddwon said:


> We filmed one with a thermal, its posted in the thread by nicodemus. Haven't heard a thing about since we posted it. It was clearly a young one. I'd say under 100lbs. It walked through a peanut field and right by a coyote who bowed up and bolted, the cat just gave him a glance and moved on. Not the best video because it happend so fast, he held his cell phone up to the hand held thermal and got the video.. We will get better footage next time. Ive seen two so far through the thermal.



What thread?


----------



## redneck_billcollector

EGlock86 said:


> Only 1 in 6 panthers are born black all over the country ..chances are it wasn't a black panther



Really? Never been a single recorded black cougar/panther/mountain lion ever in the USA, just curious where you got the "1 in 6".  Not any black florida panthers either, they have dang near the whole population collared, and it is the most studied population of animals in america.  No black ones.  In states where hunting is legal for them, No black ones ever killed.  In texas where they are treated as varmits, open seasons etc...no black ones ever killed.


----------



## Thunder Head

gotitwithmybow said:


> Here's the bottom line:  We got some hardcore hunters here in GA that have thousands of game cameras out in some wild and nasty habitat that would be perfect for big cats.  Alot of folks also carry fancy camera phones and videocameras to the woods with them.  If big cats are roaming the woods, there should be or will be lots of photos to document them.  We all want to believe that we live in wild places......I will keep looking......



Its plain and simple. We do not have a breeding population of big cats in GA. Period!!!
 If we did there would be trail camera pics. Don't believe me, look up forums just like this one from the western states. There are plenty of trail cam pics of Mtn. lions. Why because they actually have them.


----------



## hawghntr21

you show me a black panther from GA and I'll show you a bigfoot....


----------



## Throwback

redneck_billcollector said:


> Really? Never been a single recorded black cougar/panther/mountain lion ever in the USA, just curious where you got the "1 in 6".  Not any black florida panthers either, they have dang near the whole population collared, and it is the most studied population of animals in america.  No black ones.  In states where hunting is legal for them, No black ones ever killed.  In texas where they are treated as varmits, open seasons etc...no black ones ever killed.



There you go again using facts

T


----------



## Barehunter

I catch one every year or two in my coyote traps.  Didn't realize it was any big deal.  Next time I will take a picture.


----------



## Mtn lover

Guy's,
I have seen fresh tracks of a big cat across from Amicalola state park several years ago. One of my employees was very familar and showed me how you could tell they were cat tracks. Later at the resturant in the Amicalola lodge, a waitress who was there when they first opened, said they all saw one (not black) sunning on a log from the lodge windows.
I used to have 2 large male bloodhounds,who were big strong excellent examples of the breed. I let them run at night and they would usaully be on the porch by morning. One time they both came back pretty cut up with many wounds, none to deep or bad,though. After keeping them up for a week or so to heal, one came back with a 5 to 6 in cut, all the through to the muscle. The old experienced vet said the wound came from a large animal, either a bear, boar or probably a big cat. These dogs were VERY formidable and would tag team the crap out of anything. I think they cornererd one and got to close. What do you think ?
P.S. Was my punctuation OK ?


----------

